# I am back report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

After more than a week of chilling and relaxing I have only two fishing days to report.. 
First trip was a mid river trip as the LGMouth have moved way down into the saltwater regions due to lots of heavy rain. We got ten nice LGMouth off of wood and creek mouths (guards at the gate) this morning. Went thru three bags of wacko's due to crabs. But we did find two new creeks to fish that where not on charts.. LOVE un-chartered fishing spots. 
My NIKON camera has an LED burn spot on it after 6 years of total abuse. You can see it above the fire ball awaiting us and as we leave my dock on the left in the second pic....








LEAVING MY DOCK ON LEFT








Most LGMouth where in the 2.5 lb range and chunky.









Next trip was up into the swamps and cypress. We got 14 fish with the count three LGMouth and 11 cypress trout.. ran out of wacko's by 11am.

My camera has ceased to work correctly now but the card is still good. 

Wish to add got three spot tail croaker just under 18 inches at my dock at sunrise. 

Next week tuna on the fly in Mystic CT.. I could do this vacation stuff all year.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Make sure you get another camera!opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

